# Phytolacca for mastitis?



## maria423 (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a sore, red breast. No fever. But to avoid mastitis, I am nursing lots on that side, massaging, etc. And the midwife recommended taking phytolacca, a homeopathic remedy.

I am nervous to take it, as there are some (mostly minor) side effects.

Has anyone taken it? Any advice or suggestions?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi!

I have used phytolacca extensively for engorgement and the beginnings of mastitis. It was awesome! it worked so well.

I am curious about the side-effects that you mention. What are they?

Carolynn


----------



## chiedza (Nov 8, 2002)

I have used it too, with no side effects. One of the great things about homeopathy is that it has no side effects ... I doubt phytolacca would be the exception to this rule.


----------



## maria423 (Dec 24, 2003)

Here's a link to a page that lists some side effects, including chest pain and trouble breathing. LINK

I started taking it yesterday afternoon, and have been taking 3 little pills every 3 hours. No decrease in the soreness but no increase either. Still no fever, though my temp is a little higher than normal (it's normally really low).

How long should it take to work?


----------



## chiedza (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maria423*
some side effects, including chest pain and trouble breathing.

I looked at the link you gave. Those are side effects of taking the pure root. The homeopathic form should have no side effects.

It should take a day or so. If it's not working then you might want to try a different treatment -- homeopathy usually works very quickly if it's the correct treatment.

Here are some suggestions from kellymom.com:

Quote:

Treatments: Homeopathic remedies

Some moms with recurrent plugged ducts or mastitis have also had good luck with the following homeopathic treatment -- 2 doses Hepar Sulphur and 2 doses of Phytolacca (allow pellets to dissolve in mouth). The doses are to be taken as follows:

First, take Hepar Sulphur 30C - 3 pellets;
3 hours later, take Phytolacca 30C - 3 pellets;
3 hours later, take Hepar Sulphur 30C - 3 pellets;
3 hours later, take Phytolacca 30C - 3 pellets.


----------



## maria423 (Dec 24, 2003)

Thank you for the info! I think I'll call the midwife again, as well as send dh out to Whole Foods to get the Hepar Sulphur (I'm assuming they'll have that too). I SO want to avoid antibiotics, if possible. I'm also trying to rest. DD is at my mom's for the day so I can just relax with the baby today (and that's why I'm sitting at the computer!).

Off to call midwife and then nap.


----------



## maria423 (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow! I don't want to jinx myself, but I think the soreness and redness is gone! Yesterday, after my second does of the Hepar Sulphur, it got drastically better. So I don't know if it was everything else I was doing of if it was the addition of the Hepar Sulphur, but something worked.







Cool!


----------



## chiedza (Nov 8, 2002)

That's great!


----------

